# Peterson Bros. in Fresh Air



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Another music video on farming from the Kansas brothers.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/another_viral_hit_from_the_peterson_farm_brothers/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Those boys got talent! Love 'em.

Thanks

Ralph


----------

